# Happys in the Hospital.... Ate Chocolate



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I've read threads or heard stories of peoples dogs eating grapes, or chocolate and nothing bad happening. I didn't want to over react. I freaked last year when he ate a mushroom from our backyard and when the vet just told me to give him hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting, I did and he was fine. So when Hap started vomiting after eating the chocolate, I figured all was well, he was getting it out. When he drank three bowls of water (1 cup each) I thought, great, he won't dehydrate! But after couple hours, when he started puking again and being lethargic, I took him to the 24 hour vet hospital. (I think he vomited 15 times. Some of it was just water) 

So I took him in, and he had an elevated heart rate so they want to keep him for 12-24 hours. 

I honestly don't know how things are going to go. The people at the vet hospital didn't act alarmed or rushed. They went through all the stuff they were going to do tonight, I told them to do whatever they needed, he is insured I don't care what it costs. 

They wouldn't tell me he would make it. That concerns me greatly. But I asked them why they didn't do the charcoal right away, it's been an hour since we were there. They really didn't give me any reassurances. So I'm worried I won't get good news in the morning. I told them to call me if things got worse. They said they would and that I could call them anytime as well. 

How did he get the chocolate? Well last week I broke our gate. We have a gate that blocks the front door and it also blocks him from going downstairs where my 14 year old daughter has her room. So the gate doesn't stay closed well now that it's broken. He's been exploring that and occasionally going downstairs. I told my daughter to keep it picked up and keep her bedroom door closed. I told her that when we get Cooper (yes we've already named our future dog we don't have a breeder picked out yet) I was going to let them have access to the downstairs so they have more space (smallish house). Well, apparently she was eating semi sweet chocolate chips (special allergy free kind, only three ingredients, cocoa butter, chocolate liquor and sugar). She got up to go to the bathroom and left them on the floor. She didn't think that he would come down, because he never does, or just recently started to. She estimates he ate 3-4 Tablespoons. But who knows how accurate that is. 

I don't think I will be sleeping tonight. I wanted to stay with him, but remembered I had a ten year old boy at home who needed me more. Joey's devastated. I think it hits him at a deeper level due to the fact that he lives with life threatening food allergies, and the fear of eating the wrong thing is something we always have, so to have it happen to our precious 14 month old dog is just ironic but even more painful. 

So I wanted to post about this because I'm afraid if the outcome is bad I will never be able to come to this forum again. I want people to know to take the avoidance of chocolate seriously.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for you! You must be soooo stressed out right now! Will say extra prayers for your baby tonight...............Joey must feel so frightened, knowing how his allegies are affected and now seeing his dog going thru something also food related is just devastating for him I bet! Hugs to you all and keep us posted!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for a good outcome - that is a large dose of chocolate for a small dog, but my own vet told me that, while they have treated many dogs made very ill by chocolate, they have never yet lost one, so he is in the right place. They may have felt it was too long after ingestion for charcoal to be effective. So very, very frightening for all of you, please do stay on the forum. We can at least offer support and comfort.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a horrible shock. Hoping a speedy and full recovery for Happy.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yikes. Hoping for a speedy recovery as well. Keep us posted.

Rick


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sending a big hug to you from Houston. He's getting the best care in a vet hospital and I'm praying that he will be home soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope this is a good news morning for Happy and your family. The only thing I don't like about chocolate is that it's such a tempting danger for our dogs. Fingers and paws crossed for Happy in New Jersey!


----------



## SeoulTeddy (Jan 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear this  Sending you lots of positive thoughts and fingers crossed Happy makes a full recovery. We are all here for you. 

Hugs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, I am sorry to hear this and do hope to see good news soon. I agree with fjm, too much time had passed for charcoal. If he had already vomited water with nothing in it then he had already absorbed it or passed it into his intestine. 

I know you don't need to hear this since you've had your scare, but once they decide they like chocolate they will keep eating it even when they feel afterwards. The illness would have to be instant and happen the first time they eat something bad for them to develop an avoidance association. It has to be a first time learning experience to stick. Sadly Lily loves chocolate. Thankfully her worst symptoms have been hyperactivity.

Wishing you and Happy the best!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Shelhey,
I don't even know what to say...I'm sorry you are going through all of this. Happy is definitely stubborn though, and that's going to work for him. Please remember this was an accident. It really could have happened to any number of us. Please keep us updated, we are all anxious to hear.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

So sorry this happened to you. I'll be worried until I hear a good update!

pr


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Wanted to update that i just got back from the animal hospital, Happy is home with me and better! I am SO relieved! He is sleeping and I am going to sit here and snuggle with him all day long!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yay. :clap2:


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. I was at a low place when I posted, I was preparing myself for the worse. I thought because he is small and ate so much that the odds were bad. 

They did end up doing charcoal... after he was done throwing up. They said it would bind the toxin or something... I never can remember half of what they say I am so emotional. 

I called them at 2AM when I started getting drowsy and knew I needed to sleep. (I am sick) At that point they told me his heart rate was normal so I knew he was out of the woods! 

I woke at 9AM and was happy to see I hadn't missed a call from them, so I knew there was no bad news! I called them right away and they said he was ready to come home!!

Best news ever! 

Thankfully we don't have a lot of chocolate in our house, as it's expensive to buy diary free/allergen free and it's a special treat for my son to get. But the chocolate chips are something I use in their granola I make them on a weekly basis... so we have to figure out if it's worth the risk.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Thank goodness!*


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!! So glad to hear Happy will be happy real soon!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I am so so so so so happy for Happy!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So happy for you!!
That is my worst nightmare as I live with lots of kids. ( have 6, but two married)
We already had a xylitol scare. I yell at my children daily about leaving the pantry open and keeping the chocolate high up.
Thank G-d happy is home safe and snugly!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is the best news! Just be super careful with the chocolate chips. I would still use them if they are special for your kids. They can make sure they are careful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful news! I would put the chips in a sealed container with a large warning label on a high shelf, but I suspect your children will now be scrupulously careful about chocolate, and warn all their friends. Oooooff - I have been worrying about Happy all day, now I can relax too - give him an extra snuggle from me!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been refreshing this tab again and again aside from a litter box cleaning and now have some happy tears for you and your precious Happy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh wow, I missed your initial post but so glad to hear of the happy outcome.
I did learn this recently from another group - by the time that they are barfing on their own from chocolate, they have already absorbed enough to be a problem. The poodle in the other group did suffer some elevated liver enzymes for a week or two after the event, but thankfully it has returned to normal.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy ending! Whew! I think everyone will be extra-careful with chocolate around Happy, ditto raisins, grapes, onions etc.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh what good news, I'm so relieved for Happy!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

yay for good news! so happy and relieved. 

pr


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Just saw this thread. Yay, so glad to hear Happy is home and is okay! I've always heard that even consuming the tiniest bit of chocolate can be dangerous. So I'm glad you caught it quickly and got Happy in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, I think the different ways that dogs can react can make it very difficult for owners - some can tolerate quite large quantities of chocolate, etc, for others a tiny quantity is enough to be very dangerous. I worked out that for my toys a quarter of a teaspoonful of pure cocoa could be a lethal dose...

None of us want to be the excessively anxious pet parent, forever on the phone to the vet over minor things, but I thnk that when it comes to potential poisoning it really is a case of better safe than sorry. Poppy might not agree - she got the atromorphine and turned out not to have had any of the chocolate biscuits! - but but better an occasional unnecessary bout of induced vomiting than days and nights in ER.


----------

